# Acrylic or Glass



## Wretch (Oct 6, 2012)

Which is cheaper to have cut for sump dividers?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

glass if it is a sump divider 1/4 inch glass is cheap most often glass shops keep smaller bits and can cut from that acrylic doesnt bond well to glass either the silicone will pull away from acrylic over time and even faster if it isnt super super clean..


GLASS unless it is an acrylic sump then acrylic


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

+1 on the acrylic doesn't bond well to glass. My sump dividers have moved all over since its a glass sump and acrylic dividers


----------



## Wretch (Oct 6, 2012)

It will be a glass sump so glass dividers it is. Thanks for the info


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I used acrylic to glass but just because i had.some lying around


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Getting glass cut is cheap if you don't need thick stuff. You should get the edges polished as its safer to work with than a raw cut glass edge. That's entirely up to you. You can silicone acrylic to glass, it will hold fine, especially in a divider situation. Good luck with your project!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

glass and acrylic hold fine for non stress situations but anything under pressure wont hold for long.....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

medhbsi said:


> +1 on the acrylic doesn't bond well to glass. My sump dividers have moved all over since its a glass sump and acrylic dividers


see!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

with acrylic in a glass sump, you need to make sure its not a tight fit, because the acrylic will expand over time putting pressure on the glass. Normal ge 1 or "aquarium silicone" wont bond well since they are a sealant, but with rtv 103/108 silicone, it will make a great bond. Glass is great for baffles and cheaper mind you, but acrylic is easy to modify for uses beyond your standard baffles


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

You can always do this with acrylic dividers. Negates having to bond it to glass.

baffles


----------

